# My Very First Nubian



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a herd of Nigerian Dwarf goats... well I decided to explore another breed and chose the Nubians. I have always been a sucker for those beautiful long ears of theirs. But mostly we were looking into a standard size breed for more milk for our soap/cheese making. If she works out we will have more Nubians joining our herd in the near future.

So I am proud to introduce our Registered Nubian doe "Twilight"... :stars:



















I guess I will have to change from ~Laurel haven Nigerian Dwarf Goats~ to ~Laurel Haven Nigerian Dwarf goats and a Nubian~ :ROFL:

Tina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she is very pretty but also very correct. Love her long ears I think they will stay long (I dislike the nubians who grow up to only have medium long ears)


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh pretty doe! Congrats!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful Nubian, love the spots!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She is beautiful! Hope you get some gorgeous Mini-Nubians in the future!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a beauty! Love the spots :greengrin:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She's stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's BEAUTIFUL! I love her!  Congrats!


----------



## Hodgson's Herd (May 25, 2008)

You new spotted doe is fabulous!! Carolyn


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

I should have mentioned she is 4 months old in my introduction. And yes, we think she is quite adorable too with all those flashy spots of hers. I have to admit I don't know all that much about the Nubian breed yet as she is our first so am still learning. But she seems to be very correct, and comes from nice milking and show lines as her sire is a CH buck. I have also heard it to be common for Nubians to produce twins from their breedings (don't know how true this holds) but she is from quads... 3 does and 1 buck. Her dam has always produced triplets or more and has a very nice udder with tons of milk to spare to feed all those kids. So with those genetics she should be a good one... I hope Twilight makes us proud! If all else she is a pretty one to look at. :dance: 

She had a traumatic start in life as the herd I bought her from was attacked by some dogs and she watched half her family members be killled off by these beasts. She suffered a few puncture wounds to the legs herself but they have healed nicely and now you can't even tell. I was worried she would be fearful of our LGD's but really she seems to be okay with them as if she knows they are here to keep her safe. So far it is working out great to have her join our herd of Nigerians... So this means there may be more Nubians coming to Laurel Haven in the future. Only time will tell as she is sort of our trial Nubian and on probation. LOL

Thanks again everyone... It is a whole new goat experience for us and so far so good! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to say my very first "hands on" experience with Nubians was at the show last weekend. One of our friends had us hold a few Nubian kids for him, boy are they little handfuls! But they were bottle babies lol. They were so hyper and friendly. But I must say Nubian kids are THE cutest things I have ever seen. Photos do NOT show you their full cute-ness.

Again congrats. And that is such a horrible way to start out a life


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina, she is a very pretty addition to your nigi's!! Yep....love the long ears too! Congrats and I do hope she wrks out with you. Soap and cheese thats what I do too!


----------

